# Two profiles?



## cook71 (May 15, 2021)

I am a member that went away for a few years and could not remember my old profile so I made a new one. Well I found my old profile how do I sign in with my old profile and delete the new profile?


----------



## pineywoods (May 15, 2021)

Send me a PM I can help with that and welcome back


----------



## snowdog71 (May 15, 2021)

Hey OTBS# 143, I was able to reuse my original profile, Snowdog71 I paid for a year subscription  all I need to do is close out profile-cook71 because I will not be using it, and good to be back.


----------

